# Benross Clubs - Any Good?



## kevster84 (Mar 3, 2015)

Seen a set of Benross Zip It wedges for a good price. Are Benross any good or are they looked down on by other golfers? Is it worth paying a bit more for other brands?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 3, 2015)

kevster84 said:



			Seen a set of Benross Zip It wedges for a good price. Are Benross any good or are they looked down on by other golfers? Is it worth paying a bit more for other brands?
		
Click to expand...

Hugely under rated brand, gaining popularity by the day. I believe RickG plays the zipit wedges. Great clubs that are sensibly priced as they dont have the huge sponsorship overheads of the others! (among other things)


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 3, 2015)

kevster84 said:



			Seen a set of Benross Zip It wedges for a good price. Are Benross any good or are they looked down on by other golfers? Is it worth paying a bit more for other brands?
		
Click to expand...

Yes! And great value!
Yes, but those that do are idiots!
Only if you find some that suit you better!


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 3, 2015)

kevster84 said:



			Seen a set of Benross Zip It wedges for a good price. Are Benross any good or are they looked down on by other golfers? Is it worth paying a bit more for other brands?
		
Click to expand...

I have Zip It Wedges in 52 & 56 and highly recommend them. They do the business at an affordable price.


----------



## rickg (Mar 3, 2015)

Great clubs, great company, great value, what's not to like.....:thup:


----------



## kevster84 (Mar 3, 2015)

What other brands are they comparable to?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 3, 2015)

Benross is often confused with Ben Sayers.

I think that had lead to some looking down on benross for no reason! Benross are quality gear!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 3, 2015)

kevster84 said:



			What other brands are they comparable to?
		
Click to expand...

In terms of price or performance?

Performance wise, I would strongly argue they are as good as anything else on the market.

Price wise, difficult, you would really be looking at the "big boys" (TM, Ping, etc etc) last years models for the same price as Benross' today if that makes sense. I personally, dont think there is a manufacturer today that produces anywhere close to their quality for the price.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 3, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			Benross is often confused with Ben Sayers.

I think that had lead to some looking down on benross for no reason! Benross are quality gear!
		
Click to expand...

And i saw some of their clothing this weekend at Weybrook! Quality looking jackets for sub 70 quid i think! Seriously tempted!!


----------



## Tiger (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey kev when you think of the other brands like Taylormade,  Mizuno,  Ping, Nike etc they have significant overheads associated with the professional game. It's not just the sponsorship of the players it's the fact you've got to have a staffed and equipped tour truck travelling all over the world supporting the pros at major events. They spend more on marketing and advertising.  And all those extra costs have to be paid for somewhere so they make their way down to the consumer.

Benross don't do all of the professional tour stuff so they can sell their equipment at a much more reasonable price. The reviews on here are always good and as they don't produce the volumes of some of the larger brands I reckon their quality control is probably a lot better as well. 

I would recommend seriously considering them and see the price tag as a positive rather than a cause for concern  :thup:


----------



## Tiger (Mar 3, 2015)

Rooter said:



			And i saw some of their clothing this weekend at Weybrook! Quality looking jackets for sub 70 quid i think! Seriously tempted!!
		
Click to expand...

I thought that when I saw their advertising campaign posters last year. Simple, modern, stylish and smart


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Mar 3, 2015)

kevster84 said:



			What other brands are they comparable to?
		
Click to expand...

Probably comparable to MD. I had a MD Seve Icon 48* wedge and it was great. Sold it when I changed my irons as it didn't fit into the gap between my new PW and SW.

MD are well made and great value, but like Benross don't have the overheads of endorsing tour players.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 3, 2015)

It's odd..I wouldn't think of putting Benross wedges in whatsoever, despite all of the praise that is put on them.  No real reason for it...other than the fact I am probably a brand whore.  I would rather pay for Titleist, Mizuno, Nike, Cleveland etc than Benross.


----------



## kevster84 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm the same. They're probably perfectly usable and good kit but just feel I want to pay more, even though the product isn't much better.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 3, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			It's odd..I wouldn't think of putting Benross wedges in whatsoever, despite all of the praise that is put on them.  No real reason for it...other than the fact I am probably a brand whore.  I would rather pay for Titleist, Mizuno, Nike, Cleveland etc than Benross.
		
Click to expand...

Knowing what i know now, i wouldn't hesitate! but I agree, i have always been a bit of a brand snob, not just golf, Samsung TV, Toshiba laptop, Apple ipad, Iphone, De Longhi kettle etc etc, i'm sure some psychologist would have things to say about it all! When i was starting out, i went straight to the big boys! (plus my mate at the time worked for TM and got staff discount!)


----------



## Tiger (Mar 3, 2015)

kevster84 said:



			I'm the same. They're probably perfectly usable and good kit but just feel I want to pay more, even though the product isn't much better.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be curious to know what's driving your brand snobbery though. For example if a lot of single figure players at your club used Benross would that change your mind?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 3, 2015)

kevster84 said:



			I'm the same. They're probably perfectly usable and good kit but just feel I want to pay more, even though the product isn't much better.
		
Click to expand...

Go to american golf (or wherever!) and hit them along with vokeys, cleveland, Taylormade, Pings etc etc and then decide!


----------



## Tiger (Mar 3, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Go to american golf (or wherever!) and hit them along with vokeys, cleveland, Taylormade, Pings etc etc and then decide!
		
Click to expand...

:thup: the key question is if they were on par with say the Vokeys in terms of performance would they buy 3 wedges for the price of one?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 3, 2015)

Tiger said:



			:thup: the key question is if they were on par with say the Vokeys in terms of performance would they buy 3 wedges for the price of one?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, go hit them, make your choice. I would be very surprised if you could tell where the extra 60quid a wedge comes from!

But i suppose to back up your original thoughts, they are not a pikey brand that people will laugh at! (i think thats the crux)


----------



## kevster84 (Mar 3, 2015)

"But i suppose to back up your original thoughts, they are not a pikey brand that people will laugh at! (i think thats the crux)"

I don't mind mid priced usable gear. But don't want something that's seen along the line of Ben Sayers, Dunlop, RAM, Slazenger!!!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 3, 2015)

kevster84 said:



			"But i suppose to back up your original thoughts, they are not a pikey brand that people will laugh at! (i think thats the crux)"

I don't mind mid priced usable gear. But don't want something that's seen along the line of Ben Sayers, Dunlop, RAM, Slazenger!!!
		
Click to expand...

in brand perception terms, Benross are above those. But Dunlop shouldn't be looked down on! (well the crap they sell in Fat Mikes should) but they do have a decent line! But you are safe with benross!! All they do is quality Golf stuff.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 3, 2015)

I would urge people to try some of the 'non fashionable' brands, you could be in for a real surprise. I use Orka irons and a MD 3 wood, also have some MD wedges but they are low bounce so not in the bag at this time of year.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 3, 2015)

I think that part of the problem is that in magazines etc Benross have been reviewed or featured as 'excellent value' or 'best budget option' which does them a disservice. People then assume that the gear is good at the price but spend more and you get better.  Their kit can compete with that produced by any manufacturer and it is simply a bonus that it is so much cheaper.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 3, 2015)

GB72 said:



			I think that part of the problem is that in magazines etc Benross have been reviewed or featured as 'excellent value' or 'best budget option' which does them a disservice. People then assume that the gear is good at the price but spend more and you get better.  Their kit can compete with that produced by any manufacturer and it is simply a bonus that it is so much cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

Very good point Greg :thup:


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 3, 2015)

kevster84 said:



			I don't mind mid priced usable gear. But don't want something that's seen along the line of Ben Sayers, Dunlop, RAM, Slazenger!!!
		
Click to expand...


All brands, in their day, you'd have been 'proud' to have in your bag...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 3, 2015)

kevster84 said:



			I'm the same. They're probably perfectly usable and good kit but just feel I want to pay more, even though the product isn't much better.
		
Click to expand...

You sir are a marketing mans dream.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 3, 2015)

Personally, I don't doubt the performance quality of their equipment at all but I think the styling of their clubs is atrocious. If they could apply a bit more of a tasteful design I think they'd do better. The current lineup looks like they got Stan Lee to do the visual design of the clubs when they could have gotten someone more like Jonny Ives.

But it's a personal preference thing, I much prefer minimalism and cleanliness in the visual design of many things.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Mar 3, 2015)

The Benross driver I have just now keeps finding its way back into my bag... and I've tried a few against it.

It cost me a fiver. Yes, a fiver. And I can't see it being replaced any time soon.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 3, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Personally, I don't doubt the performance quality of their equipment at all but I think the styling of their clubs is atrocious. If they could apply a bit more of a tasteful design I think they'd do better. The current lineup looks like they got Stan Lee to do the visual design of the clubs when they could have gotten someone more like Jonny Ives.

But it's a personal preference thing, I much prefer minimalism and cleanliness in the visual design of many things.
		
Click to expand...

That is also a huge factor.  It looks horrible with the bit 'ZIP-IT' and other associated decals in varying colours on the wedge. Clean and simple Ã¡ la Mizzie, Titleist and Cleveland..


----------



## Swinger (Mar 3, 2015)

I had the wedges and thought they were pretty good. Couldn't fault them really.


----------



## kevster84 (Mar 3, 2015)

May buy them and see how I get on.


----------



## tigertot (Mar 3, 2015)

Definitely worth a try. I used the Benross innovator driver for a season.Great value, effective club.
I also used a quad speed hybrid for several seasons and cant bring myself to get rid of it .
American Golf are stocking Benross as well so give them a try and don't think you will be disappointed.
Crazy really having just been told that I missed out on a place in the final 15 of the Face of Benross Competition 2015 that I am still supportive of them.
These are good clubs well made,good components, good value prices.


----------



## kevster84 (Mar 3, 2015)

Cheers all for your help


----------



## vkurup (Mar 4, 2015)

They may be good sticks, but surely made a hash of the 'Face of Benross' competition...


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2015)

vkurup said:



			They may be good sticks, but surely made a hash of the 'Face of Benross' competition...
		
Click to expand...

who won?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

vkurup said:



			They may be good sticks, but surely made a hash of the 'Face of Benross' competition...
		
Click to expand...

Because you didn't win to give yourself free stuff ?


----------



## vkurup (Mar 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because you didn't win to give yourself free stuff ?
		
Click to expand...

Not really... i thought it was a good campaign.. and I was sure I wont win.. so was NOT banking on it. 
However, (I think) they did not imagine how social media may play out and mix things up.  They wanted to go down to Top 5, but finally had to change that top 7 and give it to someone who finished outside the Top 5.  

I think the new 'face' is a good choice and will serve their campaign well, but even he struggled to understand what was happening. 

My comments were more around the PR issues rather than the kit (or sour grapes - as someone might think)


----------



## Tiger (Mar 4, 2015)

vkurup said:



			They may be good sticks, but surely made a hash of the 'Face of Benross' competition...
		
Click to expand...

I'm not being funny Vinesh and would normally send a PM but you've massively wound me up on this and you need to take a good look in the mirror. 

There was always going to be one winner and why you seem to think that the winner should be you and no one else is beyond me. You won a Â£100 voucher man be grateful rather than coming on here and bad mouthing the company. It's pathetic. You didn't get the most votes you came 3rd so why do think the winner should have been you!

The only amendment they made was to attempt to discount the fake votes. They could have been harsher you could have been disqualified. It takes a lot to wind me up to the point of a public response of this nature.

As someone else who was in the competition I think it was a great idea, a great competition won by a genuinely likeable guy.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 4, 2015)

Tiger said:



			I'm not being funny Vinesh and would normally send a PM but you've massively wound me up on this and you need to take a good look in the mirror. 

There was always going to be one winner and why you seem to think that the winner should be you and no one else is beyond me. You won a Â£100 voucher man be grateful rather than coming on here and bad mouthing the company. It's pathetic. You didn't get the most votes you came 3rd so why do think the winner should have been you!

The only amendment they made was to attempt to discount the fake votes. They could have been harsher you could have been disqualified. It takes a lot to wind me up to the point of a public response of this nature.

As someone else who was in the competition I think it was a great idea, a great competition won by a genuinely likeable guy.
		
Click to expand...

Mate.. a few point.. 
1) Apologies if this wound you up.. it was not the idea.  I think you missed my point  (see 
2) Do BR make great clubs... Sure they do
3) Do I want to bad mouth them.. No, I dont
4) Did they get a likelable guy..  I agree.  I have had several conversations with James over the last week and I like the guy. I am sure he will do a great job at it and I wish him the very best
5) Am I grateful for the voucher.. Yes I am..
6) Did I expect to win --> *NO* and I did not expect to make it the 15. 
7) They did not DQ me..  --> I was straight onto them when I got hit by fake votes with the intention of pulling out. However they asked me to continue.  (you may not be aware of this) Dont try to shoot me, I play with a straight bat.. 

I am sure you are now fully aware of the effort it takes to get every single like, so a lot of emotional investment went into the campaign last week. My comment was ONLY about the campaign and nothing to do with the company and their products. I guess no one expected the twists and turns in the past few days, but the fallouts could be handled better.

I am glad you did a public vent as it gives me the opportunity to clarify my comments. Now lets all take a chill pill and not get our knickers in a twist about it.. It is water under the bridge.  

EYG...


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 4, 2015)

In my mind its not a snobbery thing, my only issue with Benross is they are so damn ugly. The woods look ok but the irons are just out and out ugly and cheap looking.

All good things being said about them... imo they just have to get a better aesthetic.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 4, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Mate.. a few point.. 
1) Apologies if this wound you up.. it was not the idea.  I think you missed my point  (see 
2) Do BR make great clubs... Sure they do
3) Do I want to bad mouth them.. No, I dont
4) Did they get a likelable guy..  I agree.  I have had several conversations with James over the last week and I like the guy. I am sure he will do a great job at it and I wish him the very best
5) Am I grateful for the voucher.. Yes I am..
6) Did I expect to win --> *NO* and I did not expect to make it the 15. 
7) They did not DQ me..  --> I was straight onto them when I got hit by fake votes with the intention of pulling out. However they asked me to continue.  (you may not be aware of this) Dont try to shoot me, I play with a straight bat.. 

I am sure you are now fully aware of the effort it takes to get every single like, so a lot of emotional investment went into the campaign last week. My comment was ONLY about the campaign and nothing to do with the company and their products. I guess no one expected the twists and turns in the past few days, but the fallouts could be handled better.

I am glad you did a public vent as it gives me the opportunity to clarify my comments. Now lets all take a chill pill and not get our knickers in a twist about it.. It is water under the bridge.  

EYG...
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe you cheated vkurup


....


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2015)

Rooter said:



			who won?
		
Click to expand...

Obviously not him..:smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2015)

Tiger said:



			I'm not being funny Vinesh and would normally send a PM but you've massively wound me up on this and you need to take a good look in the mirror. 

There was always going to be one winner and why you seem to think that the winner should be you and no one else is beyond me. You won a Â£100 voucher man be grateful rather than coming on here and bad mouthing the company. It's pathetic. You didn't get the most votes you came 3rd so why do think the winner should have been you!

The only amendment they made was to attempt to discount the fake votes. They could have been harsher you could have been disqualified. It takes a lot to wind me up to the point of a public response of this nature.

As someone else who was in the competition I think it was a great idea, a great competition won by a genuinely likeable guy.
		
Click to expand...

Well said and unlucky Tiger :thup:

Acted with grace throughout


----------



## Swinger (Mar 4, 2015)

therod said:



			I can't believe you cheated vkurup


....

Click to expand...

I think it's all about understanding the rules and then ignoring them completely!


----------



## vkurup (Mar 4, 2015)

therod said:



			I can't believe you cheated vkurup


....

Click to expand...

Good try... maybe someone hit my profile to direct attention to me!!! #ConspiracyTheory 
I do have friends in low places... but just not that low...


----------

